# Hebrews 2:5 and A.W. Pink



## LOvED88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I posted a question about A.W. Pink's eschatological view - having written a very premil statement in his Hebrews commentary - and received an answer telling me that Pink had been Premil and became Amil - however, no one has addressed my other question that flows out of Pink's comment on Hebrews 2:5 - how does an Amillennialist explain Hebrews 2:5? Pink's etymological understanding of "world" "oikoumene" is correct, it does mean "habital place" and is not used of heaven or the eternal state in any context. The verse and its following context (vv. 6-9) clearly teach that man will be restored to a position like that of Adam and the world [a habital place] - not heaven or the eternal state, will be subject once again to man.

I appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## youthevang (Jul 19, 2005)

I think I might know where you are going with this. I heard an Old Testament professor give an explanation that man is an earthy being and that man is made to inhabit the earth. So his belief is that when the new heavens and the new earth come into play at the end of the age, man will be glorified and he will live on the earth forever.

He even took it a step further to say that procreation could still happen (I don't agree with this statement). Someone in class mentioned that there is no marriage in heaven. He mentioned that is true, but we will be living on earth in the new age and not in heaven.


----------



## LOvED88 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> I think I might know where you are going with this. I heard an Old Testament professor give an explanation that man is an earthy being and that man is made to inhabit the earth. So his belief is that when the new heavens and the new earth come into play at the end of the age, man will be glorified and he will live on the earth forever.



I misstated myself by saying, "I do not see in Scripture that man will live forever on the earth," - my thought (not well communicated) was that man is not to live forever on this earth as it is now - then, my real question, that no one is addressing, is this - does Hebrews 2:5, in conjunction with other verses, suggest that this current earth, not the new earth, is to be restored along with men to his former status before sin, ruling the earth with the Son of Man?
Ed

[Edited on 7-21-2005 by LOvED88]


----------



## youthevang (Jul 19, 2005)

I think he might interpret the following Scripture from Revelation 21 to give some validity to his belief.


1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and the sea existed no longer. 2 I also saw the Holy City, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared like a bride adorned for her husband.

3 Then I heard a loud voice from the throne:

Look! God's dwelling is with men,

and He will live with them.

They will be His people,

and God Himself will be with them and be their God.

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by youthevang]

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by youthevang]


----------



## Fernando (Jul 19, 2005)

It always surprises me when Christians are startled at the thought that mankind might live forever on an earth made new. The Bible clearly teaches this, as the verses already shared demonstrate. For more details from an amill perspective, take a look at Anthony Hoekema's chapter on this subject in "The Bible and the Future" or in the more recent "The Promise of the Future" by Cornelis Venema. 

If we believe in a resurrection of the body, why would we think that body was meant to live anywhere but on earth?


----------



## youthevang (Jul 19, 2005)

I totally agree with my former professor concerning that the glorified man in Christ will live forever on the new earth. Procreation on this new earth to me is doubtful.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> I totally agree with my former professor concerning that the glorified man in Christ will live forever on the new earth. Procreation on this new earth to me is doubtful.



Agreed.


----------



## rgrove (Jul 20, 2005)

> I do not see in Scripture that man will live forever on the earth


I do. Actually, I'm not sure if I know anyone that doesn't believe this. What's you're eschatalogical position? Just curious.

Yours In Christ,
Ron


----------

